# There ruttin' here!



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I think this says it all..


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Cool pic! Unfortunately according to the time these deer and I'm sure the ones in my area have gone nocturnal at least the big boys. I haven't seen a shooter since before sandy. Haven't even had them on my trail cams lately. I guess its Time to try to pattern food sources.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Buck movement has certainly dried up in the Guernsey county area as well. I saw over 40 deer last weekend including 2 giant bucks. This weekend was a meager 5 does. 

Yesterday I threw in the towel on bow season. We loaded up the 4 wheelers with corn and put out almost 1500 lbs. Hopefully the big boys will be interested in a free meal after their big work out over the past few weeks.

Be safe and good luck to all!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Do we allow Deer Porn on here??? 
Gotta look it up in the TOS...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That is a classic trail cam picture....who would have thought they would be picture friendly  ....thanks for sharing..... a first for me


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hasn't stopped one bit in Pike county. We saw more mature bucks this weekend on the property than any previous weekend. 2 mature bucks were shot this weekend; 1 each day. The last 2 weeks solid have been full blown. Any mature buck is either with a hot doe, or on route to another. We've seen no shortage of action or receptive does through Sunday and expect it to continue right through gun season.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Here in Holmes County the rut is still on had a wide 8 chasing 3 does yesterday during youth hunt my boy took a shot but it was just out of his range.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like I better get my butt in the woods....quick


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lundy, the poor bastard in your pic doesn't look he's like quite going to get there. Hope your not having to rely on him to populate your hunting grounds in the coming years.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Lundy, the poor bastard in your pic doesn't look he's like quite going to get there. Hope your not having to rely on him to populate your hunting grounds in the coming years.


It worked for him somehow, I think I have pictures of his offspring this year. A 1-1/2 year old 10 point that might grow into something if he survives a few more years.

The father, the poor guy in the pic didn't make it though last year


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

You saved him years of embarrassment now that his sex tape hit the net. Really, though, he is a very nice looking animal and that is nice looking firearm. What are you shooting?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a Savage muzzle loader with a couple of modifications


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

those pictures are awesome lol I'm waiting to catch em on video on my land. The last 2 weeks I have had 20 new bucks on my land here in butler county ranging from spikes to the big boys. The bigger ones are moving around 7am and 5pm.


----------

